# Conker the Shiba Inu, and Juneau and Sasha the BC/Lab mixes



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey all! I haven't posted much here, due to complicated computer problems (it wouldn't allow me to access the site, is the short story) but now that I can get here, I figured, why not?
Conker is my almost two year old Shiba Inu. I got him from a shelter in St. Louis but now live in Soggy Southern Oregon. 
Juneau and Sasha are family dogs (not exclusively mine, like Conker) and are six going on seven. We've had them since they were itty bitty puppies. (Border Collie x Labrador Retrievers, siblings)










Someone thought my Shiba Inu was a Hungarian Vizsla, believe it or not.









Sasha wearing her Approach pack. She used to be 20 pounds overweight, then I moved back in.









It doesn't usually snow here, but when it does, we always go hiking in it.









Cute Juneau.









It was 60 degrees the day before that day, then it jumped to 90 for three days, then back down to 60.









Hiking at Cathedral Hills. Yes, my Shiba is off-leash. 









Juneau and Sasha sporting their Ruff Wear packs.









There's this crazy trail that goes up a mile at a very steep incline (2 miles from my house) that leads to a cell phone tower and overlooks the small city I live in. This picture was too good not to take.









I went hiking overnight at this place in the Kalmiopsis Wilderness called Babyfoot Lake. Conker went exploring, and wound up going out onto the log in the lake all by himself. He stood out there and barked at me until I snapped a picture, then came back in and demanded food.
This is what happened when he took me with him the next tie he went out.














Fall at Cathedral Hills.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Very beautiful dogs and the photos are awesome. I love woodsy areas also ... I live in a similar type area ... only I am up on the hill! Lol!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Love the pictures and the vid


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Great photo's, and beautiful dogs, love the video, bless him, it looked like he didn't like that water much, he wanted off that log and back on dry land!.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Such beautiful dogs! The video cracked me up!!


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks!
It was pretty dang funny, since going out on that log was all his idea. Even after he went for an unexpected swim, he kept going out on the logs. He just paid better attention to the footing. And when he wants to, he likes swimming. Just not when it's not exactly his idea.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Love the pictures. 

Yeah Saya enjoys swimming on hot days. too she isn't fond of baths though.


----------



## ohrocy (Oct 28, 2010)

Those pictures (and the dogs, of course!) are _gorgeous_. I could never have one myself, but I love other people's Shibas.


----------

